# Pensacola pier



## Caseylowery29 (May 21, 2010)

Went to the pier this past weekend. on Saturday i got there around 645, there had already been a few bobos caught. after a little while it started to pick up and there were bobos everywhere. lost a bunch of bobos to the pilings but it was still fun. ended up catching spanish, pompano, baby jacks, and bluefish. on Sunday i got out there about 630, and there were a few nice spanish mac on the deck. not long after the kings started skying everywhere on baits and schools of bait farther out. didn't get the chance to catch one but it was still cool seeing them everywhere.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report. It seems it's time for me to gear up and go now....


----------

